# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Գործնական առաջարկ.Տնտեսական տարբեր գործընթացները բնութագրող  մոդելների ստեղծում

## Adriano

Ես մասնագիտությամբ տնտեսական պրոցեսները մոդելավորող եմ: Մոդելավորման հատկապես էկոնոմետրիկական կողմով եմ զբաղվում, սակայն որոշ դեպքերում, եթե զգում եմ, որ մոդելը առավել արդյունավետ լինելու համար անհրաժեշտ է օպտիմիզացիա, ապա նաև դա եմ գրում: Առաջարկում եմ իմ ծառայությունները կապված տնտեսական տարբեր մոդելների ստեղծման հետ:
Աշխատանքը կատարվում է հետևյալ սկզբունքով. դուք առաջարկում եք թեման`օրինակ ՀՀ սպառման մոդելավորում, աշխատուժի շուկայի մոդելավորում, արդյունաբերության մոդելավորում և այլն, ես գրում եմ այդ թեմաները նկարագրող որոշակի մոդելներ որոշակի վարձի դիմաց: Պետք է նշել, որ միայն մոդելային մասով եմ զբաղվում, այսինքն եթե ենթադրենք, որ դիպլոմային աշխատանք է, ապա ես չեմ նստում ու գրում ողջ դիպլոմային աշխատանքը, միայն մոդելային մասն եմ տալիս և վերջինս բացատրությունը: Վարձի չափը կապված է թեմայի դժվարությունից, ժամանակահատվածից:Օրինակի համար կարող եք գնահատել կցված հետևյալ աշխատանքը :Santatip:

----------


## Adriano

> Ես մասնագիտությամբ տնտեսական պրոցեսները մոդելավորող եմ: Մոդելավորման հատկապես էկոնոմետրիկական կողմով եմ զբաղվում, սակայն որոշ դեպքերում, եթե զգում եմ, որ մոդելը առավել արդյունավետ լինելու համար անհրաժեշտ է օպտիմիզացիա, ապա նաև դա եմ գրում: Առաջարկում եմ իմ ծառայությունները կապված տնտեսական տարբեր մոդելների ստեղծման հետ:
> Աշխատանքը կատարվում է հետևյալ սկզբունքով. դուք առաջարկում եք թեման`օրինակ ՀՀ սպառման մոդելավորում, աշխատուժի շուկայի մոդելավորում, արդյունաբերության մոդելավորում և այլն, ես գրում եմ այդ թեմաները նկարագրող որոշակի մոդելներ որոշակի վարձի դիմաց: Պետք է նշել, որ միայն մոդելային մասով եմ զբաղվում, այսինքն եթե ենթադրենք, որ դիպլոմային աշխատանք է, ապա ես չեմ նստում ու գրում ողջ դիպլոմային աշխատանքը, միայն մոդելային մասն եմ տալիս և վերջինս բացատրությունը: Վարձի չափը կապված է թեմայի դժվարությունից, ժամանակահատվածից:Օրինակի համար կարող եք գնահատել կցված հետևյալ աշխատանքը


Ահա սա էլ նշված աշխատանքն է: :Hands Up:

----------


## Narinfinity

> Ես մասնագիտությամբ տնտեսական պրոցեսները մոդելավորող եմ: Մոդելավորման հատկապես էկոնոմետրիկական կողմով եմ զբաղվում, սակայն որոշ դեպքերում, եթե զգում եմ, որ մոդելը առավել արդյունավետ լինելու համար անհրաժեշտ է օպտիմիզացիա, ապա նաև դա եմ գրում: Առաջարկում եմ իմ ծառայությունները կապված տնտեսական տարբեր մոդելների ստեղծման հետ:
> Աշխատանքը կատարվում է հետևյալ սկզբունքով. դուք առաջարկում եք թեման`օրինակ ՀՀ սպառման մոդելավորում, աշխատուժի շուկայի մոդելավորում, արդյունաբերության մոդելավորում և այլն, ես գրում եմ այդ թեմաները նկարագրող որոշակի մոդելներ որոշակի վարձի դիմաց: Պետք է նշել, որ միայն մոդելային մասով եմ զբաղվում, այսինքն եթե ենթադրենք, որ դիպլոմային աշխատանք է, ապա ես չեմ նստում ու գրում ողջ դիպլոմային աշխատանքը, միայն մոդելային մասն եմ տալիս և վերջինս բացատրությունը: Վարձի չափը կապված է թեմայի դժվարությունից, ժամանակահատվածից:Օրինակի համար կարող եք գնահատել կցված հետևյալ աշխատանքը


Եթե կարող ես գրել աշխատանք բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների կիրառմանը վերաբերող տնտեսական մոդելով, ասենք Վիվասել ՄՏՍ-ի նման տեխնոլոգիաներով հագեցած ընկերության համար, ես կխնդրեի տեղյակ պահել, ինձ հետաքրքրում է տեխնոլոգիաներով հագեցած կազմակերպության էկոնոմիկ մոդելը, կամ այդ տեխնոլոգիաները նորերով փոխարինելու օպտիմիզացիոն, արդյունավետ հնարավորությունները... նախապես շնորհակալություն

----------

